# fautls with swift bolero 630pr



## 102933 (Feb 13, 2007)

yesterday KATH POWELL of Swift contacted me through this site to help sort out our problems,i sent acknowledgment straight back. this morning telephoned swift left message for her to contact me before 1 pm,as i had hospital appointment. no contact returned home to find message, sorry you were not in, I'm going on 3 weeks holiday but if you want to speak to some one else tel the customer care line. 
what was the point of her contacting me late yesterday??????????????????? 
:? :? :? I'm totally gob smacked with swift.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Today I would consider that very good.
1 She rang you
2. She told you she was off on her hols
I think you are being unreasonable you were not also expecting some form of help.Welcome to the UK careful or you will become as fed up as I am of the Customer Service in this country. :wink:


----------



## 102933 (Feb 13, 2007)

about sum's it up m8


----------

